# looking for cougar info



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

hello everyone my name is julia i am typing on my dads forum site and i am looking for some info on the cougars here in michigan for a school project any help is appercicated


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

OK...OK...OK...OK...OK...OK...OK... finally.....someone who will tackle the project about the Cougars in Michigan.....Call your local DNR office...Call the Sheriffs office.....Call the local zoo's in your area.....Call the local Vet,s in your area....Call all the Moderators on this site.....Call anyone who posts anything about Cougars on this site....Call Cabela's....Call your Congressman...Call your school teachers.....Call your Grandpa ...Your Grandma....Your Uncle....Call Santa Clause..For Heavens sake.....but please...please help resolve this Cougar dilemma for once and for all......or..........if you find out anything just keep it to yourself and let it become a mysterious unsolved legend.....:tdo12: :tdo12: :tdo12:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/conservation/news/2005/0207/1986454.html

Here is a short article from ESPN outdoors.
I hope you know that many people are going to make jokes about Cougars in Michigan. Just do a google seach on cougars in Michigan.
And have fun with it.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is another good link

http://www.miwildlife.org/


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Good that you gave out that info......don't pass this around...keep it to yourself...and above all don't let anyone on this site know that we corresponded about Cougar stuff...well ...here goes.....2 years ago in da U.P. my good friend brings back photos ( good ones too ) of a Cougar not 30 yards away from him...he ( my friend ) is deer hunting at the time...he is not stupid ..I am not blind..it is a COUGAR a COUGAR a COUGAR ..... the photos clearly show this...he tells only a few people..and lets it rest.....Now remember ...we did not have this correspondence ...and if anyone should ask if we did ...I will deny any knowledge of it.......and don't tell anyone on Michigan-sportsman.com either....Thank you very much..... .....Is there an ICON for .......SERIOUS AS HELL????????


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Put on a horse costume and run around Berrien Springs but make sure you carry a video camera


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello Miss if you do a search on this site for cougars you should find several threads on it,most will just be people arguring about them, but some will have links to articles and information that might help you with your project.Good Luck


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

As you might be able to tell from Snaggs posts, there is a great deal of controversy at the present time over the possible existence of cougars in the state of Michigan-but there is no real scientific proof. Since I assume you're doing your paper for your science biology class or something like that, you need to know that. You'll need to understand what is accepted as proof the cougar's existence by the scientific world and what is regarded only as rumor and legend.

You'll also want to look at the Cougar Network's site, and possibly talk to some of the contacts there-a number of nationally respected and known cougar researchers. 

Mark Dowling would be your contact, he can be reached through http://www.easterncougarnet.org 

Good luck with your paper...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

A lot of people will probably bash me for saying this, but you should contact Dr. Ruiz from the wildlife conservancy. He has a lot of information and I am sure he would help you out. He is a nice fellow.

http://www.miwildlife.org/


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

Heres some links that you may want to look over. One is from the DNR about the hair sample dna tests of a cougar in the up.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,%207-153-10371_10402-109757--M_2005_2,00.html

The other is a bunch of links about cougars in michigan
http://www.savethecougar.org/cougarlinks.htm


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Lawrence Robinson is or were a MDNR biologest. He took pitures of tracks left in a road that he saw the cougar leave. This was in Alcona county. If ya get a hold of him you might be able ta get him ta show ya the pitures of the tracks he took. I thank he thought it was definatly an adult cougar by its size when he saw it and by how deep the tracks it left was. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

For all of you that responded in a positive manner I thank you for being a true SPORTSMAN or WOMAN.

For the rest of you, I cannot believe you call yourselves sportsmen or hunters. We wonder why we cannot introduce our youth into hunting or continue our great heritage. With people like this who would want to join or become apart of our culture. These are the reasons why most do not want to hunt in state land in fear of being killed by people (who think they are hunters) because they shoot then ready aim!!!!

It is just appalling to me you have a child come on here to get educated by the best people out there HUNTERS. Who stand by one another through thick and thin and who are willing to always go that extra mile for another in need. Now, I know why we can't get the dove hunt in MI. because we (hunters) just can not pull together as ONE as we once were!! 

Again, Thanks to those that did give a positive response.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

turnquij said:


> For all of you that responded in a positive manner I thank you for being a true SPORTSMAN or WOMAN.
> 
> For the rest of you, I cannot believe you call yourselves sportsmen or hunters. We wonder why we cannot introduce our youth into hunting or continue our great heritage. With people like this who would want to join or become apart of our culture. These are the reasons why most do not want to hunt in state land in fear of being killed by people (who think they are hunters) because they shoot then ready aim!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Overdew said:


> http://espn.go.com/outdoors/conservation/news/2005/0207/1986454.html
> 
> Here is a short article from ESPN outdoors.
> I hope you know that many people are going to make jokes about Cougars in Michigan. Just do a google seach on cougars in Michigan.
> And have fun with it.


I put a warning about jokes coming on this post. I would expect the same but some good links and contacts anyway.
They are just kidding around not a big deal.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> A lot of people will probably bash me for saying this, but you should contact Dr. Ruiz from the wildlife conservancy. He has a lot of information and I am sure he would help you out. He is a nice fellow.
> 
> http://www.miwildlife.org/


I agree swamp, pat could give her alot of information on the subject...pro and con.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone got a picture of a cougar track.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SR-Mechead said:


> Has anyone got a picture of a cougar track.


credible one, don't think so.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> credible one, don't think so.[/QUOT
> 
> photo no, plaster cast yes


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> Shiawassee_Kid said:
> 
> 
> > credible one, don't think so.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

What do you want to Know, I have hunted them for years and Know all about the critters.


----------

